# Snowmobile Trails Kalamazoo MI



## BraceCreek (Jan 1, 2005)

does anyone know of any snowmobile trails in the kalamazoo area Beside Kalhaven trial? 

Scott


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

check out "sled the web"
they show a trail system from niles and paw paw going to gobles, wayland and
that whole SE mich area
www.sledtheweb.com


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

Allegan, East of town I think the trails might be open. The trails in the State forest are closed till after deer season I think.


----------

